

IPhone 5 Scorns Standards Promise To European Commission - neya
http://apple.slashdot.org/story/12/09/14/2053241/iphone-5-scorns-standards-promise-to-european-commission?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook

======
mtgx
I'm not an Apple user, so I might not fully understand how Apple's connectors
work, but it seems to be a dick move from Apple that even though they are
going to use a completely new connector, they _still_ not going to adopt the
microUSB standard.

